# flatpacks



## dthoreson81 (May 20, 2008)

are there any flatpacks NOT worth saving? What is the best way to crush flatpacks for gols refining?


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2008)

They all should have at least some traces of PMs in them (silver or gold).

Crushing can be accomplished with a pipe crusher, ball mill, or heavy duty grinder.

Steve


----------



## Exibar (Jun 1, 2008)

would you process flatpacks the same way as fingers? using the clorox + h202? or do you have to use AR for flatpacks?

I have about a hundred pounds of them that I've been saving.... Just wondering if it's worth it or might be better off throwing them up on ebay in 10 pound lots or something like that?


anyone have any yield data on an average harvest of flatpacks from cards and Motherboards?

thanks!
Mike b


----------

